# Puppy Vet Check



## Staffy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi
When would you get your puppies vet checked (at what age) and whats the score with the price etc etc

Cheers


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I get mine (and Mum) checked the morning after birth at home, then get thepups checked at the vets at around 7 weeks before they go to their new homes, so I can check if testes have dropped etc by then, (They can be VERY difficult to feel in tiny pups, and I'm not always 100% sure!) as well as everything else is OK.

Edited to say I think call out fro MUm and pups is about £70 ish, and vet check my (expensive!) vet charge at half the normla consult fee, which is £15 per pup!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Similiar to Jackson. Mum and Pups checked 48hrs after birth. Checked again around 7-8 weeks. My vet is reasonable and a bit eccentriccharges differ depending what mood he is in but usually around £10-£15 for general check


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

My vet didn't want to see the mum and pups after the birth, as doesn't do home visits and feels it is not worth the risk of infection unless there is a concern. I did however take the mum in a couple of days after the birth just for my own peace of mind. 

Don't know the price for the vet check yet as haven't got that far along but going to take them at 8 weeks before they leave so will find out then.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

As a dog owner, I am not a breeder.

Unless there is a problem my puppies get a vet check at the same time they get their first injection which is at 8 weeks, so within the first week of bringing them home. Sorry I can't remember the price.

Sue


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I couldn't care less what my vet wants to do, I pay him, so he can do what I ask.  There is more risk of infection taking a bitch to a vets surgery than a vet visiting her at home. 

I always advise my puppy owners to go to the vet with their new pup, but also I prefer them to have their first vacc at 10 weeks. I like to have pups checked over before they leave me, so if there is a problem, I can deal with it myself. If a problem is discovered once the pup has left me, and the owner doesn't want me to take it back, the problem is out of my control and i have no say in what happens to the pup.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

sskmick said:


> As a dog owner, I am not a breeder.
> 
> Unless there is a problem my puppies get a vet check at the same time they get their first injection which is at 8 weeks, so within the first week of bringing them home. Sorry I can't remember the price.
> 
> Sue


I'm an owner and not a breeder too.

We got a puppy last May and another this June. Both were bought home at 8 weeks old and had already been checked over by the breeders vets. We took them to our own vet the day after we bought them home for vet check. Our vet does a puppy pack for £48 which includes 2 visits, visit 1 includes health check, 1st injection, flea & worm treatment. Visit 2 includes 2nd injection, worm treatment and micro-chip.

No idea if that is reasonable, but I love our vet, he is fantastic with our 2 (my first is always there!) so I would pay anything!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We always get our pups microchipped and checked over at the same time as they get their first injection at 8 weeks before they are picked up by their new owners - we also pre-pay for the second injection and insist that the new owners bring the puppy back to our vet for the second injection. In that way we have a safety net in that the vet checks the pups at both 8 and 12 weeks.
Our vet doesn't charge for the health check, just does it as part of the micro-chip/vaccination service.

Mick


----------

